# Game 4: Heat vs. Wizards 11/9/04



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>









Miami Heat
(3-0)

vs.









Washington Wizards
(2-1)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Damon Jones 
Malik Allen
Wes Person
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi

</center>


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we are at home, and shaq will be on a full 2 days rest.

we dont lose at home, and with SVG as our coach we could and should expect a much better defensive effort than we showed yesterday

95-80 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd expect Shaq to play a hell of alot better than he did last night....I would hope so atleast


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

such a loooong wait....


nooooooooo.....


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

There's no reason to believe the result of this game will be any different than last game, in terms of who wins anyway. If anything, the Heat will pull away much farther because of the home court advantage. Not to mention, I'd expect Shaq to play much more competently than he did last game.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> 95-80 Heat


Holding these Wizards to 80 points would be quite an accomplishment.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> 
> 
> Holding these Wizards to 80 points would be quite an accomplishment.


yep. SVG is definately pissed about the defensive effort of yesterday. We just couldnt stop them. We are going to play some defense on Tuesday, and im sticking to that prediction:yes: Also, I think we are going to slow the game down plenty by just giving the ball to shaq play after play. Shaq on 2 days rest, he should have his best game. And the best way to play great defense on a fastbreak team is shaq play after play after play.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

118-102 heat win and go to 4-0


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

108-84 for the heat!!!


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Shaq is going to want to play ball after a few sub-par performances. He gets 33points and 11 rebounds, Wade is happy to defer to him and picks up 22points and 13 assists.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

It's going to be the same as the first game. A little of Shaq and a lot of Wade.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

I say right around 110-90 Heat.

Shaq has a monster night, 35-40 points and 20 boards. He is rested and ready to play....noone on Washington can stop him.

Wade has a nice night, and hopefully Wang get some minutes...or maybe even Dorell.

(Will he be dressed out/able to play tonight?)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The Victoria's Secret “Angels Across America” tour stops at AmericanAirlines Arena on Tuesday, November 9 as the HEAT host the Washington Wizards. Models Gisele Bundchen, Tyra Banks, Adriana Lima, Heidi Klum and Alessandra Ambrosio will participate in autograph sessions with selected fans.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Tip-Off is 7:30...dont forget to be here (or go to the game)


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*In prep for Thurs/Fri games*

I want to see the Heat win with D and Shaq. That means keep the Wiz under 90, and for Shaq to have his first MDE game with the Heat. Miami won't beat the Mavs or Spurs unless Shaq is doing his thing. :yes:

By the way, how can I get one of the new Shaq/Heat avatars?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Haywood is back from the suspension, should we be scared?





























































nah...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Haywood is back from the suspension, should we be scared?
> nah...


:no:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq dunks it and then takes the charge!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq took a charge!!!!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade 2 Shaq for the smash!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq playing well and wade is getting him the ball well. Shaq is also very active on the defensive end so far


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

not the start i was thinking but i liked the end.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

cmon shaq, at least make 1 ft


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the steal and the jam!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

back and forth back and forth and finally rasual nailed the 3


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Sual for 3!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Doleac cannot set a proper pick


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udon is having his trouble with the refs so far this season.....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Jones for 3...from wade


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade to D-Jones for 3!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

nice block by malik!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is gonna lead the league in ft attempts this year!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

block from wade!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice block by Wade


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

bad call. Wade just stood there


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> bad call. Wade just stood there


Wade rebound

Strip

Wade puts hands straight up

Contract into Wade

Layup

Ball Falls off the rim

Foul Call




late call????


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wish the ball went in....if it did, wade would still be on the court


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 3 fouls on Haywood!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

10:38 in 2nd

Haywood has 3 already


Dooling into the game.....crazy


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Haywood is making a huge difference.....:laugh: 

yea right, he is juts foulin out like every other mediocre big Washington is bringing out there tonight


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

alot like last game....we're playing content with a 5-7 pt lead...

PUT THEM AWAY NOW, quit giving them chances to get back in the game...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn, we cant leave that corner 3 open


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> damn, we cant leave that corner 3 open



hey stan,

they're shooting the ball well now...get the hell out of that 2-3 zone


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Damn Arenas lighting it up.

I dont like it when Shaq gets to the free throw line.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont like it when Shaq gets to the free throw line.


you gotta think of it as adding up fouls on their big men....cuz he's isnt gonna hit alot of FTs


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Malik Allen can flat out shoot the mid range J, if he couldnt do that he wouldnt be in the league...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq looks like himself tonight


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade, whatever you do, dont pick up your third


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yes i know how it increases the chance for other players to get to the free throw line and causes other players to foul out but its scary when its 4th quarter.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> yes i know how it increases the chance for other players to get to the free throw line and causes other players to foul out but its scary when its 4th quarter.


Shaq always says....I make em when they count.....we'll see if he's a man of his word


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

did doleac just get a block


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> yes i know how it increases the chance for other players to get to the free throw line and causes other players to foul out but its scary when its 4th quarter.


Thats why the rock should be in Wades hands in the 4th qtr!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dooling for 3


Keyon needs to play more uptempo when he's on the floor..thats his game..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

...somebody please tell me what the hell Keith Askins is wearing on the bench........

is that a bowtie???


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Dooling looking good outthere, hitting his shots and doing good defensively.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

one bad thing i see from dooling is that he picks up his dribble way to early...other than that he is playing well


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

awww the Angels....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

here's our run......no reason why we shouldn't put this game away NOW


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

i dunno why but when i look at dooling i see a Wade clone.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Wow Dooling is QUICK. Nice passing too.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

guys,

please finish the half strong instead of letting them go on a run and get back in the game


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Didnt everyone say our bench was gonna be garbage this year???

Whats the deal???


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

somebody guard the damn baseline....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

look at Dooling when he plays quick! he's not a halfcourt PG....run the floor with him and Dwyane and we're gonna crush people


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Dooling is playing great off the bench...

Who needs Alston when we got Damon and Dooling


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

ahh why no alley to Wade there Dooling?

I know you dont see too many minutes...but that wouldve been SWEET.


Nice throwdown anyways though.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Butler is shooting and missing a lot tonight


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Rasuals pump fake NEVER works.


He shoul;d just shoot it as soon as he touches it or something.



UDDDDOONNNISSSS!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udon with the and1!

this is how u finish off the half.....

our D has been a little off at time, but we've played very very well in the 1st half


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Dooling and Wade in the fast break is dangerous oponents need to back out.

he would have been great fit last season IMO.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

50-37 Miami at the half!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

hmm Arenas again hit the open shot to close out the 2nd quarter.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat 50
Wiz 37

Heat shot 50% in the 1st half


get ready to enjoy the Angels fellas.....I'm bout to play NCAA Football online for the Maddenmania.com championship game

If you really have nothing better to do, follow it here 
http://www.madden04.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=25294


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn, Rasual likes to shoot a lot


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade 2 Haslem!!!

Nice!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

looks like we may have a different player of the game today.  

UD


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade 2 Haslem again!!!

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I still cant belive Haslem went undrafted, already in his second year and contributing.

he is #6 in FG% right now in the NBA.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

what a drive by wade

and 1!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is money!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D-Jones for 3!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damon to haslem:yes:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D-Jones with the oop to Haslem!!!

Haslem has 18pts and 9reb!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I doubt we'll see Wade in the 4th quarter so his ppg average should go down either way i dont care unless we win this game which seems like it.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

We look so damn good. Wow. Props for your prediction WSE it looks like it might come true, well at least the Wizards score. It looks we are gonna score 120. :laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq has 18pts and 7reb so far tonight!!!

Hopefully he'll finish with 20 and 10...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D-Jones for 3!!!

Hes hit 4 of them!!!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I know it's early in the season, but holy **** this Heat team looks rediculous!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Keyon Dooling playing good.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The Wiz are on a run with 7min left to play!!!

Its time to put Wade back in!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WOAH JUST PLAYING AWEFUL RIGHT NOW!!!
:upset:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

PJ Ramos is ugly.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> WOAH JUST PLAYING AWEFUL RIGHT NOW!!!
> :upset:


Its SVG fault!!!

He took our starters out way too early!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yea...nice win, but it would have felt a lot better to end the game the right way


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

we should have lead by 34 right now.

atleast Shaq reached his 20 points plateu as a HEAT.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

4-0!!!


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

Dwyane Wade is an absolute savage. WOW. In my opinion, he is ahead of Carmelo at this point in ranking last year's class, and right behind Lebron. What a player. Looks like Shaq is going to turn Wade into a superstar, just like he did Kobe and Penny. I know it's early, but the Heat are looking real good.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

anyway, my vote for player of the game goes to 

...

...

...

...

...

...


....

Udonis Haslem

Dbl Dbl. Shaq had way to many turnovers to win this tonight. Wade would be my second choice, but I think Haslem did great tonight and deserves it.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I like the way our top 2 players score.

Wade was 7-11 and Shaq was 8-13.

Plus Udon was 8-9. 

Now that is efficient scoring!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Damn, Shaq had 9 TOs!

How did he get so many?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Damn, Shaq had 9 TOs!
> 
> How did he get so many?


offensive fouls. Fumbled a couple passes. Threw a couple bad passes.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i think he had a couple of 3-second violations which count as turnovers. he was trying some fancy passes too. some were good though. 
watching this game i had 3 thoughts... 

1 we play great team basketball, and have very few lapses on both ends. we had like 1 defensive lapse tonite. it was amazing. (not including the 4th qtr where our bench was out there)

2 rasual was short on all his misses until he threw up a long airball. front rimming everything which usually means his legs are tired. not a big concern, just noticed that.

3 we have to get haslem to sign an extension

4-0 baby


----------

